

Our group got pickpocketed at a concert of the weekend - antoniuschan99

I just wanted to say that my group was pickpocketed this weekend at a concert and two things I would like to happen that could prevent it from happening again in similar situations.<p>1. I think it&#x27;s the worst when your phone gets stolen. I think if there&#x27;s a feature (at least for iphones) where you need a password to turn off your phone, then if you&#x27;re at a concert, you&#x27;ll probably be able to turn on &#x27;find my iphone&#x27; before the thief reaches out of your grasp. I think for Android you should find a phone that is hard to take the battery out or else they can turn off your phone that way.<p>2. If it&#x27;s your wallet or &#x27;stuff&#x27;, I think something like Tile would be a great tool to track your stuff. It runs on low energy bluetooth so you&#x27;ll only have to replace it once a year. And also the app has this cool radar tracking feature.<p>In such a situation there was a lot of people, there was only a second or two to know who took it and then it was gone. My girlfriends cousin had her cell phone in a fanny pack (zipped). Someone still unzipped it and took it.
======
Casseres
Some "pickpocket-proof" pants might be a good investment if you ever go to a
concert, Mardi Gras, or other crowded gathering in the future.

I've never tried them, so be sure to look for reviews before buying. I have no
affiliation with any companies selling or making clothes.

------
b0o
a high tech solution, to where a low tech solution would work equally as well
is just inefficient. A simple solution would be to not put your wallet in your
back pocket, or to just not bring your wallet, put your phones around your
neck, or heck, put everything in a pouch around your neck. perfect.

But a high tech solution is a good backup, don't get me wrong here.

